# Welches bmx soll ich mia kaufen :(?



## Sebi-nox (25. Juni 2008)

Seas Leute,

ähhhm also ich will jez von mtb auf bmx umsteigen weil mia mtb iwie n bisschen zu teuer is... nun ich hab au need soo viel geld such räder so im bereich von 0 - 570 ca...
hab da auch schon mal rumgschaut...
z.b. Subrosa BMX Bike Malum Dirt 2008
Fit Bike Co. BMX Bike Team Trail 2008
Kink Bike Co. BMX Bike Roc 2008
Verde Method BMX Bike 2008 
bin kein anfänger mehr fahre seit 10 jahren schon bmx race... ähhm un kann au mim mtb 3 er auf dirt un was weiß ich alles...

Nun was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?! asso bin 1.85 groß...
Von Qualität parts gewicht etc. her?!

Seaas sebi


----------



## gmozi (25. Juni 2008)

Schau doch einfach, ob Du nicht nen gutes 07er bekommst. Die sollten ja nun wegen den 08er Modellen günstiger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (25. Juni 2008)

wer ist mia? die sängerin?


----------



## Sebi-nox (25. Juni 2008)

find kein laden wo noch 07er gibt


----------



## felt 666 (25. Juni 2008)

hi
brauchst ein bmx felt
verkauf es für 150
weil ich nich mehr bmx fahr
nur noch dh und fr
wenn ja pn schreiben
mfg kevin

 Verkaufsangebote jeglicher Art kommen bitte in den oben angepinnten Verkaufsthread oder werden per PM abgewickelt. Alles weitere wird kommentarlos gelöscht! -RISE-


----------



## Sebi-nox (25. Juni 2008)

nee danke kann mia nun jmd paar tipps sagen oder sagen welches so des beste is=?!?!?!?


----------



## GizzZ (25. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn so schwer anstatt mia, mir zu schreiben? Ist doch exakt die selbe Wortlänge und hört sich nicht an wie im Knuddelschat.


----------



## scott yz0 (25. Juni 2008)

also wenn du 570 euro ausgeben kannst n neubike würd i sagen.. wie schon gesagt sind 2007er modelle ned schlecht (günstiger) 
Des mit dem Felt lässt lieber sein    sorry felt 666


----------



## Sebi-nox (25. Juni 2008)

ja sowieso ja ich find keine shops mehr die 07er haben?!


----------



## .nOx (25. Juni 2008)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=2497&osCsid=9e005ce3d1dce24cf197d854be580572
das dürfte noch das 07 sein da die 08 erst im november rauskommen wie da steht


----------



## Sebi-nox (26. Juni 2008)

ja taugt mia ned so... glaub hol mia stolen heist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_steed (26. Juni 2008)

er denkt offensichtlich das wird so geschrieben. sagenhaft.


----------



## Sebi-nox (26. Juni 2008)

mia mia mia mia mia dialekt un so wisstsa


----------



## Son (26. Juni 2008)

und in der schule schreibt du genauso


----------



## Sebi-nox (26. Juni 2008)

nee eigentlich ned^^


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2008)

ned?

wenn du doch schon weißt welches bike du dir holst,warum machsten thread auf?Unsere Meinung zählen ja nich.


----------



## Sebi-nox (26. Juni 2008)

ja habe mir dann bei anderen Leuten Informationen eingeholt... weil hier fast nichts gschrieben wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (26. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ned?


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2008)

Sebi-nox schrieb:


> ja habe mir dann




danke


----------

